# Is it possible to adjust Gripshift gears?



## Luke V (26 May 2011)

Hello cyclists! I have a 10 year old full suspension mountain bike with 21 Gripshift gears. For some reason they have always been dodgy around gear 6 on the right-hand dial, i.e. often nothing happens when clicked onto '6' at the handlebars. When the grip is twisted to '7' I have noticed it tends to stay at gear 6 on the sprocket - so sprocket 7 is rarely used. The gears seem to have got a bit worse more recently and have become a little unpredictable. Is is possible for me to fine-tune the gears so they move onto the correct sprocket when the corresponding gear is selected at the handlebars? Does anyone have any tips on this?

Many thanks!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (26 May 2011)

by taking up the cable slack on, at the derailleur end. i.e, usually twist the barrel nipple anti-clockwise to lengthen the outer. as far as i remember that's about the only way to adjust them. i only had the sram ones, maybe someone else knows better. hope that helps.


----------



## jig-sore (26 May 2011)

yeah, shifters are "pre-set". all the adjustment is on the mech and/or cables.


----------



## Davidc (26 May 2011)

The adjustment is the same as for any other indexed gears. My wife's bike has the same as yours and is no problem. Have a look on the Sheldon Brown website for guidance on how to adjust gears if you need it.


----------



## evilclive (26 May 2011)

bromptonfb said:


> by taking up the cable slack on, at the derailleur end. i.e, usually twist the barrel nipple anti-clockwise to lengthen the outer. as far as i remember that's about the only way to adjust them. i only had the sram ones, maybe someone else knows better. hope that helps.



Don't gripshift also have an adjuster on the shifter? I think mine do, but they're posh ones.


----------



## gbb (26 May 2011)

evilclive said:


> Don't gripshift also have an adjuster on the shifter? I think mine do, but they're posh ones.



Some (if not most) have a barrel adjuster on the shifter for the front derailleur, but not on the rear shifter.


----------



## Alembicbassman (26 May 2011)

I've just overhauled a SRAM MRX 6 speed shifter set with new cables etc..., it was sticking 4-5 on the cassette. I made all the adjustments on the rear derailleur H L screws and cable tensioner screw. Works fine now.

Best way is to adjust the rear derailleur to the range of the cassette with the H and L screws then adjust the cable tension to fine tune.


----------



## ColinJ (26 May 2011)

Luke V said:


> Does anyone have any tips on this?


Probably not very helpful to you Luke, but my tip is to adjust them right off your bike!

I had Gripshift on my first MTB and rapidly grew to dislike the system. I found that I was accidentally changing gear on bumpy bridleways, and when I got knackered, I often didn't have the strength to shift at all. I much prefer Rapidfire when I switched to it after a few months.


----------



## evilclive (27 May 2011)

gbb said:


> Some (if not most) have a barrel adjuster on the shifter for the front derailleur, but not on the rear shifter.



That's it, I'll have to check. <wanders off>

SRAM X-7, so not as posh as I thought (the other one must have the 9.0 one), and it's definitely got one. As has the 7.0 front shifter. As have all the SRAM gripshifters on the CRC site (X5 and up, can't see any cheaper ones).

:-)


----------



## subaqua (27 May 2011)

evilclive said:


> That's it, I'll have to check. <wanders off>
> 
> SRAM X-7, so not as posh as I thought (the other one must have the 9.0 one), and it's definitely got one. As has the 7.0 front shifter. As have all the SRAM gripshifters on the CRC site (X5 and up, can't see any cheaper ones).
> 
> :-)




SRAM X7 have the adjusters on the shifters, which is great as you can adjust as you ride on a nice clear road. keeps it in that sweet spot ( does that make it into the words or phrases you hate thread  )


----------

